# New hammer



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

What's on sale.
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> What's on sale.
> P&L


This one


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I still love the Klein. I would like to try one of those titanium babies out though.
That is a damn pretty hammer though.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just buy this one already and borrow it to me!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Estwing is the top name in hammers in many trades.


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

I have one of the estwings like that, theyre ok, but you cant pound in staples with the side of the hammer in tight places. I used a stanley antivibe til I lost it, currently using a klein electricians hammer with a fiberglass handle. It does the job, it's nothing fancy though. Other than that I have a couple kobalt framing hammers that lowes had on sale for $5 a while back.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Good point @spenny made about this hammer not having the usual 
flat area on the side of the head for knocking in staples in tight places. 
Other than that, I like Estwing, but would expect the hard rubber 
handle to hold up better than leather. 
P&L


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Leather doesn't last forever but really rubber doesn't either. Both last way longer than I usually go before losing or breaking things

Wood handles get loose but at least they are easy to replace, if it is a really nice hammer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My father was a Carpender and had an old Estwing with that type of leather handle and he liked it, but he had a lot of other hammers as well. I remember one who use the most was a craftsman. 

I like my 16 ounce ball peen hammer. It works well for our type of work.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I love the look of that hammer, but I find the handle a little too fat for my liking.

I use a 20 oz smooth face Stanley AVX straight claw and I love it. They're usually $40, I saw them on sale at a local tool place for $20 a while ago. Just a good solid knock around hammer with a comfortable handle. This is the AVX I have, not the newer style.

I also have a Dalluge titanium that a carpenter friend gave me. The handle was splintered so I replaced it and the claw is quite worn down from chipping concrete, but it's a nice hammer. I leave that one at home.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Personally, this is my go to tool for most things:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents, think back to the last time you used the claw on your hammer. 

For me, the only time I have used it in the last 4 years is when I needed to pry an old panel backerboard off a foundation, and the prybar would have been a better choice.

On the flip side, I use the round side of my Stanley ball peen hammer every once in awhile, and the flat side is also good for tight spaces.

This is my little guy, I have had it for around 8 years or so and it's held up great. I have really pounded some things with it back when I was doing commercial work. For the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree that I don't use the claw on a claw hammer that much, even when doing carpentry tasks. I never take the hammer and nails without taking the nail puller as well. A straight claw is occasionally useful, the curved claw I never use. 

I like a miniscule ball peen hammer that I bought without thinking too much about it a long time ago

http://www.kleintools.com/sites/all/product_assets/catalog_imagery/klein/803-12.jpg

edit: Mine's the 803-8, not the one in the photo

It's big enough for staples, minor materials persuasion, tapping things to position them, setting anchors, etc. The main thing is, it is small enough to put in your pocket.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm actually going to take Hack's advice. 

How about this? Ball pein hammers are hard to find. This one is American made with stars and stripes and everything  .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't like the ball peen thing one bit. I use my claw way more than I would a round end that is useless. When I rough a new house in I use the claw as my mark for the top of my boxes. I just set it on the floor and scratch the wall with it. 
Just go get the klien with the longer nose and be happy damn it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I'm actually going to take Hack's advice.
> 
> How about this? Ball pein hammers are hard to find. This one is American made with stars and stripes and everything  .


That's the same weight as mine, 16oz, which is only 4oz heavier than splatz's so it's a great overall size. I think you will be happy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> That's the same weight as mine, 16oz, which is only 4oz heavier than splatz's so it's a great overall size. I think you will be happy.


Mine's actually the 8 ounce, not the one in the photo from the Klein site.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't like the ball peen thing one bit. I use my claw way more than I would a round end that is useless. When I rough a new house in I use the claw as my mark for the top of my boxes. I just set it on the floor and scratch the wall with it.
> Just go get the klien with the longer nose and be happy damn it.


Huh? You put a laser level on top of a milk crate for that  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

In the time you have all gabbed on about this, I went out and bought it, used it and returned it. Done.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Now i can't get this tune outta my head 99.....

https://youtu.be/Rl-yszPdRTk?t=15

~C:jester:S~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Huh? You put a laser level on top of a milk crate for that  .


By the time you did that I have the room boxed out. Plus if I put the wrong box on I have a straight claw to take it off.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> By the time you did that I have the room boxed out. Plus if I put the wrong box on I have a straight claw to take it off.


I unscrew mine.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, the one I have is only $15 on Amazon, much cheaper than I thought.

I really hammered with that thing in the past. 1/2" steel anchors, cold chisels, things that I should have been using a lump hammer for. And it's still in great shape.


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

Ive always thought about carrying a ball pein hammer, I think it would be fine most of the time, but every once in a while I end up using the claw on my hammer. Probably more than I think I would use the round end of a ball pein. Wouldnt mind getting one of the wilton BASH ball pein hammers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

spenny said:


> Ive always thought about carrying a ball pein hammer, I think it would be fine most of the time, but every once in a while I end up using the claw on my hammer. Probably more than I think I would use the round end of a ball pein. Wouldnt mind getting one of the wilton BASH ball pein hammers.


The original reason that I bought the ball peen hammer is because the ball was smaller than the claw, so it would fit into my tool bag easier:









I used that bag right before I started using Veto's. I still have it in the basement.

But I actually found myself using the ball. Sometimes to reshape metal, or to help open a hole in cinderblock, etc.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I use a cheap $10 Plumb claw hammer

good weight, good balance, and its CHEAP so if you lose it or damage it no big deal just buy another

I think I have 3 of them on the truck


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I'm actually going to take Hack's advice.


:no::no:

Jeeze.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> :no::no:
> 
> Jeeze.


That's very hurtful


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> :no::no:
> 
> Jeeze.


We know how to solve the problem, Dave  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Mine's actually the 8 ounce, not the one in the photo from the Klein site.


I carry one that size in my service veto.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

From easy demo to setting anchors and bang-ons with one swing, a drilling hammer helps my noodle arms get the job done. The Harbor Fright model i like has a smaller handle than the one pictured below, and it stores nicely in a tool box or bag.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Palm said:


> From easy demo to setting anchors and bang-ons with one swing, a drilling hammer helps my noodle arms get the job done. The Harbor Fright model i like has a smaller handle than the one pictured below, and it stores nicely in a tool box or bag.


Yes. I have a 3 pound estwing. Nice and compact but can hit hard.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's very hurtful


Alright, what do I know. I'll go look at them tomorrow and maybe even pick one up. 

Always thought they were for pounding metal.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Estwing is the only hammer brand there is. They should trademark the word "hammer". Anything else might as well be a rock tied to a stick.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Alright, what do I know. I'll go look at them tomorrow and maybe even pick one up.
> 
> Always thought they were for pounding metal.


Can I borrow it?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> Now i can't get this tune outta my head 99.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rl-yszPdRTk?t=15
> 
> ~C:jester:S~


No way. Unless you're 94 years old, no one can get tunes like that _into_ their head. Songs like that grate on my ears. Some people say that if they had a time machine, they would see the future, or travel to the past to get rich... But if I had a time machine, I would go back in time and punch singers like Pete Seegar and Johnny Horton in the throat.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Can I borrow it?


I meant pick it up as in maybe smack the metal shelving with it. Not buy it. 

My dad was in Tin... I've a little square head hammer of his. Also no claw as for pulling nails , hacking away at stuff. Well I guess you can hack with it as it has a wedge.

I can't see a Ball hammer being useful at all, - for me anyway. 

You took all the work so I'm still saving for this guy (two useful ends)...










Ah, the Space Age. Good stuff out there. 

*Note:* My birthday is coming up soon... a month or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.estwing.com/safety_alerts.php
http://www.vaughanmfg.com/pages/tool-center/striking-tool-safety

Take time and read the safety information from the manufacturers and you will see that each hammer has a specific use. 
I carry both a claw hammer and a ball-pein hammer

LC


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> http://www.estwing.com/safety_alerts.php
> http://www.vaughanmfg.com/pages/tool-center/striking-tool-safety
> 
> Take time and read the safety information from the manufacturers and you will see that each hammer has a specific use.
> ...


Yep, I believe they are hardened differently depending on what they are designed to strike.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

spenny said:


> Yep, I believe they are hardened differently depending on what they are designed to strike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Fingernails mostly.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm thinking of upgrading my screwdrivers and looking for advice. 
Or should I stick with these?
P&L


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Fingernails mostly.


Knock it off. Nobody here is going to get that....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Estwing is the only hammer brand there is. They should trademark the word "hammer". Anything else might as well be a rock tied to a stick.


I have my first Estwing hammer from the early 60s and the only thing that looks different is the handle turned a grey color. Since then I have pretty much only bought their hammers. Every one of the leather handled ones have some damage usually just a ring or two that cracked. I have sent a couple back over the years and they have put on new handles. Now they no longer warranty them or will even repair them if you pay for it. 

Like everything else, they are not what they once were.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the Hultafors EL hammer










Not great for heavy duty work, but light and agile enough for working in corners and small spaces.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rora said:


> I like the Hultafors EL hammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Where did you find that?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Got it from here:

http://www.tradecounterdirect.com/h...fors-el-electricians-hammer_u-shape-face.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This is good for small places or small jobs:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> http://www.estwing.com/safety_alerts.php
> http://www.vaughanmfg.com/pages/tool-center/striking-tool-safety
> 
> Take time and read the safety information from the manufacturers and you will see that each hammer has a specific use.
> ...


Lol. It will be a cold day in hell before I read the god damned directions for a hammer.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is good for small places or small jobs:


I think I got one of those when I was 4 from my Dad in one of those "my first toolkit" packs.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Knock it off. Nobody here is going to get that....


Stop.....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry, Hack, the only ball pein hammer I found was Husky and it's beneath my dignity to buy Husky. I bought a nice Estwing claw hammer instead. It's American made and, seriously, that's important to me. Now it's up to you American dudes to return the favour and buy Canadian  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't want you to buy the ball peen, I was just saying it works for me. The question was how much you use the claw yourself. If a clawhammer works better for you, then its your best bet.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

These ones are Canadian too...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> These ones are Canadian too...


Cool!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Claw hammers are for wood butchers, if you carry one around all the time people are gonna think you're one of them.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

I carry three different hammers in my tote bag, one standard Klein electricians hammer with the straight claw ( used for nearly everything like setting box height and depth in apartment jobs ), a smaller 12 oz ball pein ( for justincase), and a long nosed Klein electricians hammer ( which I use for setting concrete anchors inside a box - the long nose helps reach without mangling the box or anchor ).

Each hammer has its use so I keep all three with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You know it's slow around here when a thread on a hammer goes on for three pages  .

Anyway, I was banging staples yesterday and the Estwing works better. There must be something technical in hammer design. Sometimes you have to lose a cheap Chinese tool to discover there's something better out there  .


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

My 15 year old Estwing drilling hammer became my everyday carry hammer when I started my apprenticeship, there was nothing I couldn't break with it. It grew legs 6 months ago though, I replaced it but the new one just doesn't feel the same without all those years of rock pounding dents in it.


----------

